# Why do women love to shop, FOR THE MOST PART?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They are always using it in comedies how women love to shop. WHY IS THAT. Is it for real?, and I know it is. Why don't men like to shop?

Myself, I didn't go out of my way to be going into stores at the drop of a hat, BUT when I was in WM or wherever, I didn't mind looking around at the stuff they had for sale.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Wish I could tell you! The shopping gene skipped me, hit my daughter though. She got it from my mother. HATE shopping, I just want to walk in and get what I came for and leave.

Mon


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I hate to shop, my clothes get pretty ragged before I am forced to replace them..

I am getting pretty aggravated by message to short, so adding this gripe


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Personally I'm allergic to malls. Even in stores I need to go to, if it's the third one in a day I'm pretty grouchy by then.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I fully admit to it and don't care who knows it! after all I'm spending my own money and I certainly can't take any with me. my son came in sat. morning and kept Murray company while I went out . was gone 2 hours and spent 750 dollars. going out again this coming weekend to shop for autumn clothes. some leather furniture for the den etc. etc. i'll probably shop until I drop this time! ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thar ya have it lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't like to shop either, whether it's for essentials or not. I don't see how 1 out of 5 responses (so far) in favor of shopping proves that women like to shop anymore than men.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think it is a male female thing , I think women appear more visible in it and more stores cater to them but I assure you someone is keeping , all the Cabelas , Gander mountain , Bass pro , and a host of other sporting goods, out doors and guns stores in business and it isn't just women

at some point however marketing firms realized that women controlled a majority of the household budget and did the majority of purchasing of food , clothing and household items so they marketed heavy to them

we are also out numbered by women 

and with the number of teen boys and 20 something men at the mall the last time I was there , and I had managed to avoid it for 8 years before one of my daughters wanted something that required me to enter that building

I think at some point int he 70s or 80s the mall became a place that was socially acceptable for young ladies to meet their friends talk , look at things for sale and maybe buy something that parents saw it as a safe comfortable public place outside of the house. if you start forming trends early in life and have intense marketing and peer pressure , at that "safe place" yup your bound to sell stuff also.

but that doesn't mean men don't shop many just do it differently at other less visable places


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

both my sisters hate shopping. my brother loves it if someone else pays for everything! my first husband liked shopping with me. he mostly liked flea markets though. he would trail around behind me lugging everything. every now and then going back to fill up the car. after 12 years I'm still throwing out some of that. ~Georgia.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

We (sorta) like to shop 'cuz we're better at it?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't like being lumped into women versus men categories but well enough said. I will shop if I have something I need but when I'm done Im Done. Just to go shopping, no thank you.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

rkintn, did you really expect a different percentage on THIS forum, and by that I mean the whole HT forums?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I just expected to possibly get a view point from you women as to why your city sisters are like that.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

There is a gender factor involved in some aspects of shopping in that fewer men enjoy the browsing aspect of shopping . On the other hand fewer women enjoy fishing, hunting and the associated cleaning , gutting and days without bathing.


Both sexes grew the interests less interesting to the other gender into gender specific socialization opportunities in addition to fulfilling family survival necessity functions.

As with any overindulgence, some of either gender find the act of shopping because they feel the money "burning a hole in their wallet" as an endorphin releasing activity.

At least that is how it was explained in one of the psychology classes I took in college.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Forgive my intrusion as I'm not single but your post caught my eye when looking though the specialty forums. My answer would be because we have feet.:sing:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

If it's a farm store or a sporting goods store as in camo,guns and fishing tackle, I love to shop. In a mall for clothes,shoes or groceries (who am I kidding, anything besides camo,guns or fishing tackle) not so much.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I hate to shop and avoid it at all costs. Really one of my least favorite things to do.

But thank you for once again indulging your predilection for misogynistic stereotypes. You never disappoint.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not a shopper, I'm a buyer. When I want something, I let my fingers do the walking over my keyboard and once I find what I want, I go buy it.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Women are life protectors and gatherers deep down.

We all do not "gather" the same though. Some fulfill their gathering need by simply shopping to shop. To acquire...to actually gather just for the sake of gathering. To have something to store.

Others gather on a needs basis. Some split it up both planting or raising livestock in order to gather plus whatever at modern stores that we need.

I would suspect that before stores and what we know as society there were still aimless "shoppers" and hoarders among the populace. Always that one that leaves her child in the hot teepee to go out and satisfy her "need" to have things to store and show off.

It's just blossomed from hoarding morels and wood to handbags and shoes.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> rkintn, did you really expect a different percentage on THIS forum, and by that I mean the whole HT forums?


Nope. Did you? I can't speak for my city "counterparts". I can only speak for myself. The rest is pure speculation and I would think the reasons for (or not) would be as varied as the people asked.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I like to shop in thrift stores, but I'm usually getting things for the kids. With 5, I'm always picking up shoes, coats, jackets, etc. Right now I'm working on jeans for all of them for school. Don't really spend that much on myself.

And I like to go to Amish community, but I'm mostly thrifting there too. 
I really like hanging out in the home improvement stores and dreaming up things, like more storage in my little place. I like to take the kids into 10 Below, which is a toy store where nothing is over 10.00 .

I rarely buy anything new. I guess I like the thrill of the hunt, LOL! Hunting for a bargain that is.

I see plenty of men that like to shop in those home improvment stores, at flea markets, auctions, computer stores, sports stores, etc. They don't care so much about how they look, (not really so much into fashion) but they LOVE their TOYS!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Hunting the wild bargains, filling the pantries, upgrading the closets, yup, that's my motivation. I don't do malls. I shop nature, 2nd hand, the internet. Death before retail. We received the Back to School box today; saved 94% off retail and there's only 1 pair of shoes. I only buy new what I can't find at the thrift store within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

summer, a question. How do you know those men walking around in HI stores aren't there to get supplies for what they need to do a project with? I was in one a month ago, and it was filled with men, and a quite a few women. I couldn't have told you which one was just brousing around, and which ones had come to get a certain something , buy it and leave. I had to walk various aisles to find what I wanted, one item, and I could have been perceived as just looking around at the store in general.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> .... and I could have been perceived as just looking around at the store in general.


Like a woman?

My daughter lives in the country, country girl, and she SHOPS. I HATE shopping. Hated it as a kid, hate it now.

However....my daughter (and her shopping gene) finds some of the BEST deals! I think dedicated shoppers will keep their eyes open as to quality and price and get the best return for their money. 

Not long ago on a visit she bought some goofy sand stuff...a kid toy..to use as a future present. She bragged about what a good deal it was. Saw it later at several stores at *THREE* TIMES the price she paid!

She & family are currently planning on a couple weeks on the Texas Gulf coast for Christmas. She's found several nice places to stay and her daughter keeps telling her if she likes it, book it. My daughter says no, not yet, she thinks she can do better. And she likely WILL.

All this to say, all the shopping that women do is *NOT* just buying. It is making note of what's out there, where it is, quality, what the general price is, and how it compares to other like items. 

Mon


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The thrill of the hunt... and you don't have to gut anything. 

I love to shop, my daughters love to shop, and my husband doesn't even mind it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My point mammy is that you or your daughter might have seen a lot of men trying to find out where what they want is. I ALWAYS have to walk around those stores a lot to find out where what I want is. I HATE it.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

frogmammy said:


> ...
> 
> All this to say, all the shopping that women do is *NOT* just buying. It is making note of what's out there, where it is, quality, what the general price is, and how it compares to other like items.
> 
> Mon


That's it, right there! My ex, for all her faults, was always up on prices. Always. And, that skill is _not_ something you're born with; nor is it gender specific. You have to cultivate it, and constantly stay current. 

Furthermore, it's not as easy as it seems to someone who hasn't tried it. I mean really tried...whole hog kind of tried. I know, cuz I've been trying to do it for 4 yrs now. And, I've pretty much had to accept the fact that I'll never be as good at it as she was. Just think of all the different things you buy in a month's time. If you _really_ want the best deals, there's a metric ---- ton of stuff to keep in your head. Now add in any occasional purchases. And then, you have to be able to dig it out of your memory at the drop of a hat. Nuf said.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with the folk who said Gatherers. I think women are more predisposed with a need to gather a fill the cave with things that might be needed. I think men are more predisposed to hunting. When humans left the life of natural gathering and hunting humans became shopaholics, serial killers, hoarders, cheaters etc etc... not that there weren't serial killers and such among the hunter gatherer peoples, just that there are a lot more now. Overpopulation but also a lack of direction and no place or way to fulfill our natural instincts. 

If people were busy growing, raising, harvesting preserving, building, sewing, making and doing I think there would be a lot less crime and a lot less hate. Folks would be healthier physically, emotionally and spiritually.

But that's just my opinion. No offense meant to anyone


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

Just re read my post and it sounds like I'm saying shopping is a crime! Not what i meant at all. I meant that when it becomes shopaholic it's a sickness. For some reason when I read the OP I thought shopaholic. Sorry about that 

I personally do and don't like shopping. we're pretty rural and it's twice a month to get away from the homestead. Most of the time I enjoy it but being in town for an hours wears me out more than working on fences for 2 hours in the sun. It always makes me glad to get back home too. I do love yard sales though and that's where I get most of what I buy. Yard sales and trade/barter


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

So tonight my daughter calls and tells me she has a new cell phone number (and service) and it's as good as Straight Talk allows more data and is over $10 cheaper a month. And the cell signal is MUCH better. She's been researching this cell phone company for a couple months.

She has to hang up when she gets to her daughter's house because she needs to unload the used trampoline she just bought for her at a drop dead price.

I wonder if she dreams about shopping? Maybe has a nightmare that all the places to shop are CLOSED?

Mon


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> So tonight my daughter calls and tells me she has a new cell phone number (and service) and it's as good as Straight Talk allows more data and is over $10 cheaper a month. And the cell signal is MUCH better. She's been researching this cell phone company for a couple months.


Please do share the name of the cell phone company!


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I could easily go broke in bookstores, hardware stores and sporting goods stores. The only way I can maintain sanity is cash sales only! I would be dangerous with a credit card in those places!


.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I NEVER use a credit card UNLESS Im out of checks. Clerks will tell me, You don't have to fill them in. I tell them that my dads hand writing got bad as he had my bro fill out most of his checks and he didn't write anything else. I say that I want to keep writing a little bit, and this is the only place where I can do it. REALLY< I just like having it all filled out.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

CajunSunshine said:


> Please do share the name of the cell phone company! .


That would be Total Wireless, sister service to Straight talk. Out of Walmart. She said they had better customer service reviews, available add-on data that would roll over if not used (only the add on rolls over), unlimited talk and text AND they use Verizon network. Only bad thing was, she coldn't port her current number over.

Her call to me yesterday (while she was driving) was clear and we didn't disconnect or fade even once. *IF* the phone works well at her house, it's a solid deal...she lives in a valley and cell phone reception is poor to non-existant.

Mon


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm very poor but pretty self sufficient when it comes to money. I've not had a credit card since I was in my 20s and have no checks either. I do have a debit card for paying bills and use it or cash for anything else. I don't buy anything new that can be helped, which includes most things. I shop at thrift stores and yard sale. And trade barter often. We've have a local trade group set up like a little farmers market. 

Because i don;t have credit I can't get credit, which suits me fine. My grandfather taught me the best money lesson I ever learned, if you can't pay for it, learn to do without. 

But that's just me, each to their own


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like the way I live. Your granddad was a wise man.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks FM! I will explore this one, f'sure!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sure I'd love to shop too if I had a big, fat bank account. As is, there are only two ways I shop:

1 - List in hand, in order of how the store is set up. Point A to point B, and out the door.

2 - Browse shopping. If I go to a place I've never been before, I check out what there is. I usually buy nothing (usually). 

I don't understand wanting to go stand around in stores all day. That crap gives me a headache. There are soooooo many more things I can think of to do with my time!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't know of anyone here who just likes to stand around in stores. I certainly don't. i'm on a mission. I know what I want and I have a list. last week as I mentioned I bought a few extra things because I was prepping for winter. in snow country you have to if you have any sense at all. I do like to clothes shop yes. I don't always buy. but if I see something I really like or if I find a pair of shoes that fit good I get them because I wear size 10 and they are hard to find. I do buy my jeans at the thrift store and all my books. as for my good clothes. i wait for a sale . i don't just shop willy nilly. I'm probably similar to Karls ex.

as i stated previously I'm going again as soon as my son shows up to sit with Murray.( there's also stuff i have to get for him being practically bedridden. stuff to make my life easier) i have my list and I've been adding to it all week.

I've also been throwing out old furniture this week that my last husband had that was way too heavy to move around. like office furniture etc.( the guys from the diabetes society picked it up) today I'm going to be looking at a few lighter pieces. I'm also renovating the den and i need a large fancy mirror. and a leather chair.there is also a sale on p towels and tp which i intend to stock up on. raspberries are also on sale today . i'll get enough of those for winter. i know exactly what i want before i go and besides i can accomplish more in 3 hours than some can in a week. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, did you ever decide to get a bath lift for your friend?

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I love, love, LOVE shopping! At thrift stores & flea markets!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not yet FM. that was something my son and I were discussing this morning after I came back. I might get one of those chairs where he can sit although it is getting progressively worse to get him out. he can get in alright and he only has showers anyway. did I tell you about the time he decided to have a bath unbeknownst (is that a word?) to me? I tried everything I could think of to get him out( he was adamant I not call anyone) finally got my tow rope and pulled him out with that.i don't know why I didn't think of it first because I pulled Andrew out same way one time. Bill is going to say this thread has really drifted for sure! ~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, they make this thing that almost looks like a lazy susan. The person sits on it and can be turned easily to get off/out. It is advertised on TV for people to get out of or into cars. Put one of those on the chair before he sits and it would be easier to swing his legs around.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive never seen that advertised here.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never seen it advertised here either Bill but I found it on amazon. I think I will get that and the chair which is also advertised. I read the reviews on the chair and I've decided on one without a back. eventually i'll have everything on hand should I ever have need of it myself. (knock on wood)so far an electric bed, electric easy chair, walker,6inch seat to clip on the toilet, enema stuff, tons of rubber sheets, pads , bed pan etc.etc. I was going to get the walk-in tub but my son works at construction and he said the people in the apartments that had it done wish they hadn't. I forget now why that was but it'll come to me when I'm half asleep tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Now that I'm finding myself packing lots of care packages, I go to the store(s) with list in hand... I look for the items I need for it. If I don't find them, I go straight to Amazon. I will not be wandering around for days on end searching for random things that stores are out of. It will be at my door in under a week, and I'll GLADLY wait for it!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, I had thought of that bathtub, but what I think would be REALLY great...and I'll have one if I can...is a roll-in shower. If it turns out I can't have that, I'll get a step in shower that has about a 6 inch lip to keep water in. And of course, need SEATING in the shower!

I save several medical items that my husband had. I did get rid of the wheelchair and the mobility scooter...the wheelchair was HEAVY and I wouldn't use the mobility scooter for a while yet. I have quite a few of his things in what I call the "hospital corner" of the basement...splints, assorted assistive devices, oxygen concentrator and supplies. Had 22 canes, got rid of most of those.

Daughter and her family came today and we re-sodded part of the yard...I may NEED some of those "assistive devices" when I get up in the morning!

Mon


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> They are always using it in comedies how women love to shop. WHY IS THAT. Is it for real?, and I know it is. Why don't men like to shop?
> 
> Myself, I didn't go out of my way to be going into stores at the drop of a hat, BUT when I was in WM or wherever, I didn't mind looking around at the stuff they had for sale.


 ............. "That piece of nylon is stuck Where ?"......."Ok , when you bend over , you want me to pull with both hands ?"......."Well , it ain't my fault you're tryin' on under clothes , 5 sizes to small ". , lol , fordy:facepalm:


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Why do women like jewelry? They are dazzled by bright sparkly things, thats why men went to great lengths to make them. Shopping and seeing all those bright colors dazzles their female core and releases hormones.

It's science.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Does the same thing with monkeys LOL

Ive always wondered that also. I can kinda see a necklace. Makes a guy, OR gives him leeway to say hes looking at the fine necklace, when truly hes looking below it. Its the ear hangers I never understood. ive seen women with ears 4in long cause they had worn heavy earings most of there life. They don't do a thing for me as a item of sensual capabilities.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Does the same thing with monkeys LOL
> 
> Ive always wondered that also. I can kinda see a necklace. Makes a guy, OR gives him leeway to say hes looking at the fine necklace, when truly hes looking below it. Its the ear hangers I never understood. ive seen women with ears 4in long cause they had worn heavy earings most of there life. They don't do a thing for me as a item of sensual capabilities.


Bill those earings will do alot for your 'sensual capabilities' if you're the one that GIVES them!

I see my roosters pull the same trick all the time. They pick up something bright and interesting and play with it. The hens get mesmerized and run over to look at it and ...well...thats how little chicks is made.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NOW THATS no doubt right lol


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

The correct answer to this thread is: Who doesn't like to have the stuff they want?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

BUT why is it that women mostly are the ones out looking for it lol


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I suppose all stereotypes are based in fact, but... I don't know any chicks who love to shop. :shrug:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I suppose all stereotypes are based in fact, but... I don't know any chicks who love to shop. :shrug:


 Yeah, I don't particularly like to shop. I like having my needs and a few wants met in the healthiest, most economic ways. I value my time and my money. Shop at home first.


----------

